# ****** or Chaps for Schooling?



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

I am not very familiar with Western riding, but am curious: what do you guys prefer for schooling, and why?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

My best friend wears ******. She likes that they protect her thighs (where she needs the protection) without being too long and restricting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Neither, I school in jeans in the summer, then English Breeches in the winter, because I have warm cosy fluffy breeches......


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

****** protect your outer thigh, but don't offer as much stick-em as full chaps do.

I like "shotgun" chaps, but I've never worn or owned them, so maybe i'd feel different if I had. I am too fat for any of the ready made ones, and cannot afford custome made.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

****** were originally popular in warm areas to merely protect ones leg when roping. I don't know why they got popular up north or by non-ropers.

Anyway, I prefer shotgun chaps for most schooling. Batwings for winter days.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I used ****** when I guided pack trips in Colorado. I wore them with high cowboy boots and got waist to toe protection while still having ventilation (cooler) and more moving flexibility. I wore english breeches with the tall boots. Nice and flexuble.

Love my ******!!



In colder weather, I wore shotgun chaps.




See! I know my way around a western saddle, too!!


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

The schooling chaps I have had (2 pair in my life, both bought used) were closest to shotgun chaps, though I never heard them called that before. I use them over jeans, honestly mostly to help keep me in the saddle... Jumping or bareback I fall off all the time: I've never fallen off or been dumped from a Western saddle, so I mostly just ride in jeans. In formal lessons I wear breeches, but I don't usually hit the dirt during lessons.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

I wear ******


----------



## Nalilll97 (Jan 20, 2016)

I personally prefer neither but used to show in chaps. I found them uncomfortable and restricting


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Unless I am showing, I don't wear anything except my jeans. 

If it is cold out, then I may put my thick leather ****** over my jeans.
In the winter, then I'm wearing snowpants or something of the sort.


----------

